# Start Button in Windows mit Hilfe der Regedit löschen



## Criminalogy (19. Januar 2006)

Kann mir jemand helfen ich muss aufgrund einer Schulaufgabe den Windows Start Button entfernen kann mir jemand sagen wie ich ihn mit hilfe der Regedit wegbekomme


Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. Januar 2006)

Über die Registry ist mir das nicht bekannt. Aber mit google fand ich folgende Seiten (die Du selbst hättest finden können), deshalb ist es wohl eine Schulaufgabe. Selber machen und nicht andere machen lassen 

http://www.winguides.com/registry/display.php/905/
http://www.windowsnetworking.com/kb...gistrySettingsfortheStartMenuinWindowsXP.html


----------



## Criminalogy (23. Januar 2006)

Die habe ich auch gefunden.
Ich wollte es aber nur über die Regedit machen was gehen soll laut der Chip.
Den Beitrag habe ich leider nicht gefunden und bei Google leider auch nicht deshalb habe ich hier nachgefragt.

Trotzdem Danke


----------



## Neurodeamon (23. Januar 2006)

Achso. Hm, frag doch mal bei der Chip nach!


----------



## Radhad (26. Januar 2006)

Kann man das nicht als Administrator für eingeschränkte User sperren? Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich meine man kann das z.B. so einstellen, dass man nichts sieht aus dem Internet Explorer (als Beispiel). Müsstest dich mal mit der Administration auseinander setzen.


Gruß Radhad


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. Januar 2006)

Radhad hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann man das nicht als Administrator für eingeschränkte User sperren? Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich meine man kann das z.B. so einstellen, dass man nichts sieht aus dem Internet Explorer (als Beispiel). Müsstest dich mal mit der Administration auseinander setzen.



Man kann den Startbutton ganz einfach entfernen, indem man statt dem Explorer eine andere Shell verwendet (*leicht ironisch, mit wahrem Hintergrund*). Soweit mir bekannt ist kann man  Menüpunkte anpassen, aber nicht den Button entfernen, da dieser in der Explorer.exe eingebaut ist. Wäre es super leicht über einen Registry-Eintrag möglich den Startknopf auszublenden, dürfte der tipp inzwischen schon überall via google zu finden sein. Es gibt z. B. das Tool startkiller, das ist aber ein extra Programm mit dem man den SB ausblendet.


----------

